# 40g Breeder Setup



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I am new to the site but not to fish keeping. I am confident in my skills to keep any fish and maintain good/clean water. I have breed Jacks, Cons (lol), Angels, and almost rams(eggs never hatched many attempts, idk lol)

I love cichlids they are the main fish I want to keep forever and wouldn't have it any other way. That being said I have not had aquariums for about 3 years now due to places I've lived (Apartments, 2nd floor) not allowing it. I am finally in a spot to get started. I am looking into a 40 breeder, I like the footprint and can get it for $40 with Petcos sale. It also will fit well in my current room.

What I am asking I guess are for some cool cichlid ideas for the tank. I want a pair to be the main focus with some dithers for their attention and/or an oddball catfish/bottom dweller. I am currently looking at Firemouths. Firemouths are really cool and I have never owned them but I am trying to think of something more exotic/rare. I am not into doing convicts again but would do Red Points, I like aggressive natured fish that dig and are nasty/have that demeanor. I am not against something a little more passive that is slightly more tough to raise.

Also any money saving ideas for substrate/filters/lighting. I am going to build a cinder block/plywood stand and have not figured out hood yet would like something cheaper/easier then buying the plain hood/light.

I posted this in tank setups as well but was told that this area may get me more of a response.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome to the site, glad u came back to the hobby, it's a great experience,!i would have a breeding pair of firemouths and a nice group of swordtails. I would add some driftwood and Some rocks and a few amazon swords. I keep firemouths and they have great personality, just make sure you feed them more veggies other wise they might bloat.Good luck!


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I was reading that they needed more veggies then normal. Is a spurlina flake viable for this? I have always used Hikari pellets for my cichlids (with brineshrimp and bloodworms frozen) Are there better pellet/flake foods out there now?

The dither fish is still up in the air for me, I am not 100% sure what I want yet. I was thinking tiger barbs or a larger ish tetra. Livebearers never crossed my mind until now! lol I really enjoy natural looking tanks, what other fish species are in the same habitat as firemouths? I was looking for some information on it but the internet did not seem to willing to give it to me.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Although a 40gal isn't exactly large, you still have quite a few options species wise. I would look into any of the _Cryptoheros sp._ and _Thorichthys sp_. They are on the smaller side when it comes to CA's so a pair or two would work out well. Also look into _Herotilapia multispinosa_ (rainbow cichlids) and some of the _Astatheros sp._ ; which are a bit less common in the hobby.

Depending on the species you choose, you could potentially have more than a single pair. As for dithers that are "biotope" correct, you are pretty much limited to livebearers (mollies and swords) as the tetra species that are from CA (_astyanax sp._)are not commonly seen available for sale. However, if you do want a larger growing tetra that resembles the tetras found in CA waters, I would suggest Buenos Aires tetras. I have used them myself as dithers and they worked very well.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

I know you want a dither fish that is from the same area as your cichlid, but giant danios go great with firemouths and probably any other CA cichlid. I have a 40 gallon tall with a pair of FMs, 5 giant danios, and 5 emerald cory cats. They've been all doing well so far.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweet thanks, I am definitely looking at options I don't multiple pairs just one pair. I am not opposed to SA cichlids either. Livebearers are probably what I am going for now as dither fish. I still want a loach or pleco for fry cleanup. having livebearers and cichlids in the same tank I am going to have fry galore.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd would do:2 firemouths
6-8 swordtails
1 bristle nose pleco


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

TeamCF said:


> Sweet thanks, I am definitely looking at options I don't multiple pairs just one pair. I am not opposed to SA cichlids either. Livebearers are probably what I am going for now as dither fish. I still want a loach or pleco for fry cleanup. having livebearers and cichlids in the same tank I am going to have fry galore.


So you don't want multiple pairs?

I think a setup with a pair of T. meeki and livebearers will look and work out nicely. You do however have room for a couple others. As for fry cleanup, although a pleco may try and eat the eggs, one will not eat the fry.


----------



## MandyH (Aug 30, 2013)

Some of the suggestions you've gotten sound like my setup! I have little to no knowledge on which cichlids work well with which fish, but as of right now I have a breeding pair of Firemouths (they've just spawned for the first time that I've noticed ) and a large school of Buenos Aires Tetras. I LOVE how they look together. I also have a couple of dojo loaches and a few yoyo loaches along with a sailfin pleco. As of right now I have a peaceful mix going on.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm with CJ with some Cryptotheros sp. would be cool, but for breeding and cool behavior how about Neets (Neetroplus nematopus) their breeding dress is awesome and though I have never owned any I would love to breed these guys.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, the pleco would be worse then the loach for it but I really like Plecos haha. Bristlenose are great. Loaches are extremely cool as well. Its awesome having so many options. lol


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Neetroplus nematopus are very cool looking. I will talk to my LFS and see what can be done about ordering them. If the price is not outrages (ill go $40 per fish if I need too) I would be willing to get something along those lines. Those are the kinds of suggestions im looking for. The red points are another cool option I just have barely seen any that are that different from just cons to make me want them that bad.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

TeamCF said:


> Neetroplus nematopus are very cool looking. I will talk to my LFS and see what can be done about ordering them. If the price is not outrages (ill go $40 per fish if I need too) I would be willing to get something along those lines. Those are the kinds of suggestions im looking for. The red points are another cool option I just have barely seen any that are that different from just cons to make me want them that bad.


I thought you could order some online cause they used to be extremely common, I can't seem to find an online retailer anywhere who has them. Even checked some importer sites that have rare species and nothing. Found out they also moved them to Hysophrys nematopus clasification, Common name Poor Man's Tropheus.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I am pretty leery of ordering livestock online. I have never done it, is it good off of aquabid? Any other recommended sites? I honestly feel I would get the most bang for my buck out of the deal I just don't want to spend a ton on shipping then have them arrive dead.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Since you're in Oregon, you might look at Wet Spot Tropical Fish, they have an extensive list, with many of the species listed above.
I have had them ship fish to me from Portland to Milwaukee, with success. 
Since a 40 breeder tank is pretty small, some of the smaller Crytoheros species seem reasonable to me. One of the smallest , yet not by any means demure is Cryptoheros nanoluteus.

I just saw these and other Thorichthys species(the firemouth group) on the Wet Spot cichlid list, along with about 100 other cichlids, common and not so common.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh great! I did not realize we had something like that. I am a few hours from Portland so that doesn't seem like much of an issue! I would rather still get it shipped here simply for the packaging. Our weather this time of year is iffy and maintaining temperatures in 3ish hour drive may be tough.


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 2, 2013)

I also see that the nanoluteus is 6 1.5"inchers for $30 exactly the kind of deal I am looking for. That is a really cool looking fish.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have some Neets if anyone wants some :fish: 
PM me if interested.


----------

